# piirtää / piirustaa



## Gavril

_Kirurgi piirsi / piirusti viivan sille, jossa aikoi tehdä ensimmäisen leikkauksen.

Joku oli piirtänyt / piirustanut nimensä puurungolle __terävällä esineella__.

Minkä kauniin kuvan olet piirtänyt / piirustanut!

Politiikko piirtää / piirustaa kauniin kuvan tulevaisuudesta, jotta rahvas äänestää häntä.

Arkkitehti piirsi / piirusti uuden talon suunitelman.

Valokuvan ylle panin arkin läpinäkyvää paperia. Sitten aloin piirtää / piirustaa valokuvan hahmon paperille.

Piirtää / piirustaa siveltimellä / (lyijy)kynällä / liidulla / tarkalla veitsellä

_Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Piirtää_ on "virallinen" verbi ilman sivumerkityksiä. _Piirustaa_ tuo mieleen harrastelijan tai henkilön, joka ei suhtaudu täysin vakavasti piirtämiseen. Esimerkiksi lapsi saattaa _piirustaa_ tai _piirustella_ jotakin paperille. Kirurgit eivät piirustele!

"_Kirurgi piirsi / piirusti viivan sille, jossa aikoi tehdä ensimmäisen leikkauksen."
_Virke ontuu kieliopillisesti: _sille, jossa_ on väärin. _Leikkaus_ ei ole hyvä sana. Itse sanoisin: _Kirurgi piirsi viivan [siihen] kohtaan, johon aikoi tehdä ensimmäisen viillon._

"_Joku oli piirtänyt / piirustanut nimensä puurungolle __terävällä esineella__."
_Kelpaa, paitsi että _esineell*ä*-_sanassa on ä-kirjain.

"_Minkä kauniin kuvan olet piirtänyt / piirustanut!"_
Kelpaa, tosin _piirustanut_ tuo mieleen vähättelevän asenteen piirtäjän kykyjä kohtaan.

"_Politiikko piirtää / piirustaa kauniin kuvan tulevaisuudesta, jotta rahvas äänestää häntä."_
Abstrakteja asioita kuten tulevaisuus ei yleensä piirustella.

"_Arkkitehti piirsi / piirusti uuden talon suunitelman."_
Arkkitehdit ovat ammattilaisia, jotka eivät piirustele vaan piirtävät. Voi olla turhan tuntuista toistoa, mutta koska suunnitelmaa talosta ei yleensä suomen kielessä piirretä, saattaisin sanoa: _Arkkitehti piirsi uuden talon [piirustukset]._

"_Valokuvan ylle panin arkin läpinäkyvää paperia. Sitten aloin piirtää / piirustaa valokuvan hahmon paperille."_
Aika hyvä. _Piirtää_ on neutraali verbi, ellet halua vähätellä piirtäjän lahjojasi! _Hahmo*n* _ei ole paras muoto, sillä _aloin_ antaa ymmärtää, että hahmo ei tullut heti valmiiksi. _Hahmo*a* _olisi parempi muoto. _Valokuvan _*päälle* olisi ehkä idiomaattisempaa suomea kuin _valokuvan *ylle*_. Itse sanoisin mieluummin: _Peitin valokuvan läpinäkyvällä paperilla ja sitten aloin piirtää kuvan hahmoa paperille._

"_Piirtää / piirustaa siveltimellä / (lyijy)kynällä / liidulla / tarkalla veitsellä"_
Kunhan pidät mielessä verbien _piirtää_ ja _piirustaa_ eron, kaikki kelpaavat. Tosin veitsellä aika harvoin piirretään mitään, mutta jos joku niin tekee, mikäs siinä!

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "_Minkä kauniin kuvan olet piirtänyt / piirustanut!"_
> Kelpaa, tosin _piirustanut_ tuo mieleen vähättelevän asenteen piirtäjän kykyjä kohtaan.



Kuulostaako _piirustanut _vähättelevältä lapsillekin sanottuna?



> "_Arkkitehti piirsi / piirusti uuden talon suunitelman."_
> Arkkitehdit ovat ammattilaisia, jotka eivät piirustele vaan piirtävät. Voi olla turhan tuntuista toistoa, mutta koska suunnitelmaa talosta ei yleensä suomen kielessä piirretä, saattaisin sanoa: _Arkkitehti piirsi uuden talon [piirustukset]._



Mi(t)kä verbi(t) sopii _suunnitelma-_sanaan?



> "_Piirtää / piirustaa siveltimellä / (lyijy)kynällä / liidulla / tarkalla veitsellä"_
> Kunhan pidät mielessä verbien _piirtää_ ja _piirustaa_ eron, kaikki kelpaavat. Tosin veitsellä aika harvoin piirretään mitään, mutta jos joku niin tekee, mikäs siinä!



Moni taiteilija käyttää sitä, mikä englanniksi kutstutaan "x-acto knife". Kuinka tämä terä sanotaan suomeksi? Voidaanko sillä piirtää/piirustaa, vai pitäisikö käyttää toista verbia?

Toinen kysymys: jos voi _piirtää _siveltimellä, voiko käyttää _piirtää_-verbiä _maalata_-verbin sijaan? Tai _piirros_-sanaa _maalaus_-sanan sijaan?

Kiitos taas


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Kuulostaako _piirustanut _vähättelevältä lapsillekin sanottuna?"
Ei ollenkaan. Se vain tuo mieleen harrastelijan, jonka todelliset taidot ovat aika vähäiset. Kyllä sitä lapsista puhuttaessa voi huoletta käyttää.

"Mi(t)kä verbi(t) sopii _suunnitelma-_sanaan?"
Jos talosta on kysymys, voitaisiin sanoa vaikkapa: _Arkkitehti laati suunnitelman uudesta talosta._ Se tosin ei tuo mieleen sitä, että talon piirustukset olivat valmiit. Suunnitelma voidaan laatia ihan mistä asiasta tahansa.

"Moni taiteilija käyttää sitä, mikä englanniksi kutstutaan "x-acto knife". Kuinka tämä terä sanotaan suomeksi?"
Ei harmaata aavistusta! En ole koskaan kuullut kyseistä sanaa. Toivottavasti joku muu tietää.

"Toinen kysymys: jos voi _piirtää _siveltimellä, voiko käyttää _piirtää_-verbiä _maalata_-verbin sijaan?"
Anteeksi, en ollut huomannut sivellin-sanaa. Siveltimellä ainakin yleensä maalataan. Kynillä voi piirtää. (Pitäisi olla huolellisempi!)

GOM


----------



## sunflour

Siveltimellä piirtäminen ja maalaaminen ovat kaksi hieman eri asiaa. Ohuella siveltimellä voi hyvin piirtää. Katso esim. Wikipedian sarjakuvaa käsittelevästä artikkelista. Siinä kerrotaan että sarjakuva _piirretään _lyijykynäluonnoksen päälle _siveltimellä_ tai tussilla, ei että se maalataan, mikä olisi ihan eri asia.


----------



## Hakro

sunflour said:


> Siveltimellä piirtäminen ja maalaaminen ovat kaksi hieman eri asiaa. Ohuella siveltimellä voi hyvin piirtää. Katso esim. Wikipedian sarjakuvaa käsittelevästä artikkelista. Siinä kerrotaan että sarjakuva _piirretään _lyijykynäluonnoksen päälle _siveltimellä_ tai tussilla, ei että se maalataan, mikä olisi ihan eri asia.


Jälleen kerran: Kannattaako uskoa Wikipediaan? Se ei ole mikään asiantuntijoiden laatima sanakirja.

Omalla erikoisalallani olen Wikipediassa jatkuvasti törmännyt terminologisiin virheisiin, joita sivuston ylläpitäjät eivät edes suostu korjaamaan.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sunflour said:


> Siveltimellä piirtäminen ja maalaaminen ovat kaksi hieman eri asiaa. Ohuella siveltimellä voi hyvin piirtää. Katso esim. Wikipedian sarjakuvaa käsittelevästä artikkelista. Siinä kerrotaan että sarjakuva _piirretään _lyijykynäluonnoksen päälle _siveltimellä_ tai tussilla, ei että se maalataan, mikä olisi ihan eri asia.


Luit kommenttini huolimattomasti. Kirjoitin, että siveltimellä ainakin *yleensä* maalataan juuri siitä syystä, että mieleeni juolahti jonkun saattavan kutsua ohuen siveltimen kärjen jättämää jälkeä piirtämiseksi, vaikka en sitä katsonut tarpeelliseksi mainitakaan.

Eiköhän Gavrilille ole tähän mennessä selvinnyt verbien _piirtää_ ja _maalata_ oleellinen ero.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Eiköhän Gavrilille ole tähän mennessä selvinnyt verbien _piirtää_ ja _maalata_ oleellinen ero.
> 
> GOM



Piirtäminen tehdään kärjellä, maalaminen taas monilla erotetuilla harjaksilla?

(Piti todennäköisesti käyttää kysymysliitettä _-ko_ yllä olevassa virkkeessäni, ehkä muitakin liitteitä, mutten juuri tietänyt mihin sanaan se pitäisi liittää. Auttaisitteko?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Piirtäminen tehdään kärjellä, maalaminen taas monilla erotetuilla harjaksilla?"

Asian voinee ilmaista esimerkiksi noin. Itse olen asian aina mieltänyt siten, että piirtäminen tapahtuu terävällä kärjellä, jollainen esimerkiksi kynässä on. Toisaalta on olemassa myös tussipiirroksia, ja tällaisen kynän (a marker) kärki ei aina ole kovin terävä.

En saa luontevasti sijoitettua ko-päätettä virkkeeseesi. Tietysti se menisi näin: _Piirtäminen*kö*_ _tehdään kärjellä, maalaaminen*ko* monilla harjaksilla?_ Kukaan ei kuitenkaan mitään tuollaista sanoisi. Luontevinta olisi sanoa: _Tehdään*kö* piirtäminen kärjellä ja maalaaminen siveltimellä? _Tai vielä mieluummin: _Tapahtuu*ko* piirtäminen kärjellä ja maalaaminen siveltimellä?_

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "Piirtäminen tehdään kärjellä, maalaminen taas monilla erotetuilla harjaksilla?"
> 
> Asian voinee ilmaista esimerkiksi noin. Itse olen asian aina mieltänyt siten, että piirtäminen tapahtuu terävällä kärjellä, jollainen esimerkiksi kynässä on. Toisaalta on olemassa myös tussipiirroksia, ja tällaisen kynän (a marker) kärki ei aina ole kovin terävä.



Puhuit aiemmin ohuen siveltimen kärjestä; viitasitkohan siveltimen yhteen kiedottuihin / painettuihin harjaksiin?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Puhuit aiemmin ohuen siveltimen kärjestä; viitasitkohan siveltimen yhteen kiedottuihin / painettuihin harjaksiin?


Niin kai täytyy olla, jos siveltimellä piirretään.


----------

